# Prince Edward Island 900 lb giant on standup



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

OMG I wanna be like this guy when i retire, just travel the world and fish go Kil you the man.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Capt Tony got 1.049 lbs giant when commercial season opened for two days. 
Prince Edward Island is truely land of giant where most of giant are over 600 lbs.


----------

